# short arm inspection



## Art Johnson (16 Jan 2004)

When I was in the Army short arm inspection was carried out quite regularly now that we have females in the Combat Arms does this still happen?


----------



## kaspacanada (16 Jan 2004)

k, I feel like a dumb*ss but I‘ve been in the reserves for three years, and haven‘t yet done my training in the regs, but what is a short arm inspection?


----------



## muskrat89 (16 Jan 2004)

Imagine a medical inspection of one of your body‘s appendages, that happens to be shorter than your arms....


----------



## kaspacanada (16 Jan 2004)

does my lack of awareness on this topic mean that they don‘t do this anymore???


----------



## muskrat89 (16 Jan 2004)

I can‘t even remember if they did it to me in 83 when I joined. From 83 until 96 when I got out, I definitely never had it done. Of course, maybe the MOs were intimidated by such an awesome specimen.....


----------



## kaspacanada (16 Jan 2004)

or mabey they thought you weren‘t getting any and didn‘t need to test you.


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (16 Jan 2004)

Where can I go get one? The M.O. on my base is very good looking! ( Are you reading this Ma‘am?)


----------



## kaspacanada (16 Jan 2004)

I shouldn‘t really be laughing, but I can understand where that comes from.  But I am sure the guys end up getting checked by a Dwarf with an Axe handy in case there is a problem.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (16 Jan 2004)

ok...one question....why!?


----------



## Infanteer (17 Jan 2004)

Ha...some guys on my tour sure got a few of those after they passed around a Thai whore on leave!


----------



## kaspacanada (17 Jan 2004)

just what the public needs to hear.

here‘s to the girls, here‘s to the beers,
here‘s to those dirty Canadian infanteers.


----------



## Ruthless4Life (17 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by muskrat89:
> [qb] Imagine a medical inspection of one of your body‘s appendages, that happens to be shorter than your arms.... [/qb]


What are you talking about "shorter than my arm"?


----------



## Tpr.Orange (17 Jan 2004)

nope i haven‘t had one yet and i dont think they do it anymore


----------



## Spr.Earl (17 Jan 2004)

> Originally posted by kaspacanada:
> [qb] k, I feel like a dumb*ss but I‘ve been in the reserves for three years, and haven‘t yet done my training in the regs, but what is a short arm inspection? [/qb]


A Short Arm Inspection in lay man‘s term‘s is an inspection to see if you have a Blobby Knob. 
Now you get it?


----------



## kaspacanada (17 Jan 2004)

(I always wondered what that thing was for)


----------

